# Moving from Ireland to Canada



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

My husband and I and our two children, 6months and 3 years, have applied to move to Canada.

We would love to hear from other Irish people on how they find Canada, where they settled, how things are going etc.

Thanks,


----------

